# THE END OF SHIPS NOSTALGIA.



## Stephen J. Card

The below has been sent to the owners:


"SN is coming to a very fast END! The Gallery contains 19,256 pages. 24 images per page. That totals to 481,000 photos. HALF A MILLION photos that cannot be even found by searching. HALF A MILLION and almost TWENTY YEARS work from the MEMBERS. Never mind the rest of the site. There are some 105,000 members. Back in the day you could read hundreds or comments every days. Today? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless the GALLERY is opened up again people will continue to loose members. We have been talking about this for MONTHS and we are still not getting any answers. A real mess."


----------



## John Rogers

Very sad indeed., I have been a member since 2004 and have never seen the site this bad. Also bad news not being able to retrieve ones photos.


----------



## remembering

Stephen J. Card said:


> The below has been sent to the owners:
> 
> 
> "SN is coming to a very fast END! The Gallery contains 19,256 pages. 24 images per page. That totals to 481,000 photos. HALF A MILLION photos that cannot be even found by searching. HALF A MILLION and almost TWENTY YEARS work from the MEMBERS. Never mind the rest of the site. There are some 105,000 members. Back in the day you could read hundreds or comments every days. Today? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless the GALLERY is opened up again people will continue to loose members. We have been talking about this for MONTHS and we are still not getting any answers. A real mess."


I returned after a necessary absence to this website hoping to post some photos for the pleasure of viewers, hoping to discover photos of ships that I wanted to learn more about, hoping to discover, if possible, the provenance of certain photos, not my own, that I would like to post with permission, hoping to discuss with members connected with certain vessels the places they had visited, and hoping to enter detail of vessels I was on wherever detail was absent or questions had been asked. This website doesn't permit any of this in any way that makes good sense. It is now formatted by imbeciles with purposes that have nothing to do with seafaring. Therefore, I'm removing, if I can, all that I had entered at the time I enjoyed this website. In other words, I'm out of here. And I'm deleting SN from my consciousness.
Michael O'Hair (remembering)


----------



## pippin

The Gospel of Saint John, Chapter 1, verse 23 applies.


----------



## blausioux

...to start a conversation with the web administrator: ...no answer? Not good!









About Us







www.shipsnostalgia.com


----------



## Stephen J. Card

That why I sent the message to the owners.
'Death by a thousand cuts!' Half million photos are going to be lost! Not their photos, they are OURS!!!!


----------



## blausioux

Yes, that makes angry. 
Example:
At the end of last year I tried to get an answer ..."is a search function for ships name planned?
No Answer!

the last one!


----------



## pippin

Can somebody please point me to the other site - suitably disguised if necessary!


----------



## Mad Landsman

pippin said:


> Can somebody please point me to the other site - suitably disguised if necessary!


Ever happy to help





Shipping History - A friendly community dedicated to ships and shipping


Shipping History is a forum for all things ships and shipping a friendly community with a forum and gallery for your use.



www.shippinghistory.com


----------



## JET

As a regular reader and occasional contributor to posts, I used to visit this site every day, where there was always a sense of a thriving and active community. They had a mutual interest in the world of ships, shipping and all aspects of lifestyles, both past and present.

Since the current owners acquired the site, all of that involvement has gone. Whenever I log in to see if anything has changed for the good of the members, the result is zero and I am logged out in seconds.

As for membership, that figure of 100,000+ is now in the past and judging from the current post input from existing members, the numbers are diminishing rapidly.

Any company that takes over a thriving business and promptly, adversely changes the operating system, is heading for trouble.

A company that promptly changes the system without fully communicating with their staff and customers is in trouble.

A company that ignores those customers and withholds access to customers property - (Photographs) deserve to end up in failure.

John


----------



## R651400

The fact of the matter is SN sank to the depths of despair the day the format moved from its original to this one..
Let's face it when a poster starts a new thread on Federal SN's "Cümberland" and ends up with this ***berland then you have to accept the site owners don't care a jot and no end of cajoling will change them..
SN has settled on the bar and it's going to take a long time before the final break- up if ever..


----------



## Julian Calvin

Am not a regular contributor but want to say how much I agree with all the above comments.
Very sad as site provided much interest and fun for many of us.


----------



## Piecesofeight

John Rogers said:


> Very sad indeed., I have been a member since 2004 and have never seen the site this bad. Also bad news not being able to retrieve ones photos.


----------



## Gijsha

From Release Note dated 6th January 2021:

*Ability To Search For Images Within Gallery/Showcase: *We are working towards introducing a search option in the Gallery/Showcase for images. Users should be able to search images by name/tags within these sections.


----------



## pippin

The site owners rely on income from the (Bl00dy annoying) adverts.
No viewers = no income = site folds

Pretty obvious to all of us - SN owners must be blinkered.


----------



## Dickyboy

It's a shame that this site is dyeing. I still pop in now and again, but find I'm drifting away. I've said all I have to say really, shared my memories, met a couple of fantastic members, started a few threads, probably annoyed a few along the way, and a few have annoyed me as well, but that's what made the forum so good. The forum has reminded me about what my life at sea (I had a cushy one) was all about. I have more memories about my life at sea than I would have ever had had I not joined, they would have just faded away.
I can't really blame the new site owners, as if my interest was still there it wouldn't matter who the owner was, or even the new ridiculous censoring rules. I have the memories refreshed that's the important thing.


----------



## surveychile

Stephen J. Card said:


> The below has been sent to the owners:
> 
> 
> "SN is coming to a very fast END! The Gallery contains 19,256 pages. 24 images per page. That totals to 481,000 photos. HALF A MILLION photos that cannot be even found by searching. HALF A MILLION and almost TWENTY YEARS work from the MEMBERS. Never mind the rest of the site. There are some 105,000 members. Back in the day you could read hundreds or comments every days. Today? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless the GALLERY is opened up again people will continue to loose members. We have been talking about this for MONTHS and we are still not getting any answers. A real mess."


I totally agree with each of your words Georgie, this change in SN format has been the most disastrous for all of us, we have lost that exchange of comments always very interesting about our life at sea or about these issues, for that reason I stopped all my uploads of photos to the site, regarding SH also I have stopped posting my photos due to the lack of interest of its members in seeing them and commenting on the ship shown, etc; therefore the only site 100% on our interest is shipspotting.com

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## jerome morris

I as well have been not amused by what I’ve seen. Kind of sad yes.
I’ve received a few new model builds over the years from images of my work that I posted on these very pages. This site has been a winner for me.


----------



## gwzm

A daily fix of SN used to be something to took forward to. Not worth the effort now. Hardly anything newand the photos are a joke. We have been badly let down and the sad news is that those responsible for the the site, apparently, don't care. The site is moribund and all but deceased. It deserves to be put out of its misery.

Definitely NOT happy days,

gwzm


----------



## nickwilson89

I find SN generally very therapeutic and enjoy opening it each day. I would be therefore very sorry to ever read of its demise. I do agree however the new format is not perfect and yes, I do greatly miss the opportunity we had before to 'dial' in the ship's name from days of yore and get instant satisfaction. It was so simple before so why is not so simple now?

To the old bridge watchkeepers amongst us there was nothing more satisfying on a boring watch than to pick up a ship with your binoculars at maximum range and use your knowledge of ships stored in your memory to identify her, or at least her owners, before she drew closer.

Nick


----------



## Frank P

For what it is worth, I agree with most of the above comments..............

Cheers Frank


----------



## bobs

As far as I am concerned, the final insult from the idiots who rejigged the site is that they seem to have denied me the ability to delete my own 3,610 posted photos. Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## duquesa

I have to concur with almost all of the above. Fortunately I have never downloaded any of my own photographs to the gallery but I feel for those that did. I used to thoroughly enjoy dipping into the site on a daily basis. Now however, although I still do have a look in, there is seldom anything worth reading. My name sits there on the members list but it as well might not. I have been for some time happily on board three other excellent sites. This one is in it's death throes.


----------



## bysteve

ShipSpotting.com is not bad, at least you can search the image gallery by ship name, type, age, etc. Not as pleasant to browse through as the old shipsnostalgia.com site but (in my opinion) a lot better than this ruined site if you are looking for anything specific.


----------



## spongebob

This is a very sad day, a sad situation , something that may have been avoided if the owners had not changed the format and in doing so excluded many followers.
British and and associated mariners of whatever skill or discipline flocked to this site on its inception circa 2005 and formed a massive following of people willing and able to offer their experiences, knowledge , stories and cyber friendship to all members .
For a while we became as snug and as happy as sandboys as we chatted in that little old waterfront pub near the docks but in the sky, be we from bridge, deck, galley , engine room , wireless room or saloon we had much to say , sometimes we strayed way of track and drifted on to more personal chat, health, diet, gardening whatever until a moderator coaxed us back on coarse . Myself , Dom, Nick, John Rogers, Taff , Barrinoz and others drifted into a tale about Cyril the Squirrel which ran to over 1500 posts and 15000 followings .
There were a few yarns, some in a special place so as to not offend others , some real life stories , some really tall tales , and all in all the site became a place to go for a morning's touch on the outside world .
We cannot put all the blame on the site owners, Old Father Time and the grim reaper has cut a swathe through the ranks of British merchant seamen on his way to making us as obsolete as Agincore Archers but we did it , we went there , we did the job and it was mainly a great experience to look back on . 
I am aproaching 87 soon , good to see John Rogers post above, he is getting close to the magical 90 and we still have stories to tell, but who to?

Spongebob


----------



## Frank P

spongebob said:


> This is a very sad day, a sad situation , something that may have been avoided if the owners had not changed the format and in doing so excluded many followers.
> British and and associated mariners of whatever skill or discipline flocked to this site on its inception circa 2005 and formed a massive following of people willing and able to offer their experiences, knowledge , stories and cyber friendship to all members .
> For a while we became as snug and as happy as sandboys as we chatted in that little old waterfront pub near the docks but in the sky, be we from bridge, deck, galley , engine room , wireless room or saloon we had much to say , sometimes we strayed way of track and drifted on to more personal chat, health, diet, gardening whatever until a moderator coaxed us back on coarse . Myself , Dom, Nick, John Rogers, Taff , Barrinoz and others drifted into a tale about Cyril the Squirrel which ran to over 1500 posts and 15000 followings .
> There were a few yarns, some in a special place so as to not offend others , some real life stories , some really tall tales , and all in all the site became a place to go for a morning's touch on the outside world .
> We cannot put all the blame on the site owners, Old Father Time and the grim reaper has cut a swathe through the ranks of British merchant seamen on his way to making us as obsolete as Agincore Archers but we did it , we went there , we did the job and it was mainly a great experience to look back on .
> I am aproaching 87 soon , good to see John Rogers post above, he is getting close to the magical 90 and we still have stories to tell, but who to?
> 
> Spongebob


A very good post Bob............

Cheers Frank


----------



## Ron Stringer

Bob, 

I would respectfully suggest that the problems did not arise from the change of format. The site has survived a couple of earlier format changes - which at the time produced loud complaints - and predictions of mass exodus of members which never materialised. What has diminished the site and seriously threatened it's survival is the mishandling of a major asset of the old format, the huge gallery of photos uploaded over the years by members and the comments added to those photos. Following the introduction of the changes which accompanied the change of format, that invaluable resource can no longer be searched at will, totally destroying its value for research purposes.

That is little more than wanton destruction, since it was done neither accidentally nor in ignorance of its existence. When adopting the format change, a decision was made not to provide the gallery with a search facility. That immediately removed the attraction of the site for thousands of members and killed all prospects of the site attracting new members seeking to view photos of specific ship's. 

If the site owners wish to retain the existing membership and to attract new members they have the opportunity to add a suitable search facility for the gallery. They may consider the cost unjustified and decline the opportunity. 

That is a commercial decision which we members cannot influence. After all it is the site owners' money that is involved.


----------



## spongebob

Ron Stringer said:


> Bob,
> 
> I would respectfully suggest that the problems did not arise from the change of format. The site has survived a couple of earlier format changes - which at the time produced loud complaints - and predictions of mass exodus of members which never materialised. What has diminished the site and seriously threatened it's survival is the mishandling of a major asset of the old format, the huge gallery of photos uploaded over the years by members and the comments added to those photos. Following the introduction of the changes which accompanied the change of format, that invaluable resource can no longer be searched at will, totally destroying its value for research purposes.
> 
> That is little more than wanton destruction, since it was done neither accidentally nor in ignorance of its existence. When adopting the format change, a decision was made not to provide the gallery with a search facility. That immediately removed the attraction of the site for thousands of members and killed all prospects of the site attracting new members seeking to view photos of specific ship's.
> 
> If the site owners wish to retain the existing membership and to attract new members they have the opportunity to add a suitable search facility for the gallery. They may consider the cost unjustified and decline the opportunity.
> 
> That is a commercial decision which we members cannot influence. After all it is the site owners' money that is involved.



Yes Rin, I was overlooking that other very prized and important aspect.
I have one ever posted photos but have enjoying looking up all my ships plus my parents immigrant ships and a few ot the later vessels after my time.
To have posted a personal collection on this site and to now have the existence of such a treasure threatenened is a worry .
In times gone by we might step out of line , be less than polite to the thin skinned supervision ,or otherwise criticised the site the moderators would come down like a ton of bricks but now, is there anybody there? 
No body is listening at all.

Bob


----------



## Julian Calvin

But fellow seafarers are listening Bob.
Don’t try and get away with finishing a sentence with a preposition as you did in last line of #25.
”but to whom”. Ruler across the buckles for that one.


----------



## spongebob

Julian Calvin said:


> But fellow seafarers are listening Bob.
> Don’t try and get away with finishing a sentence with a preposition as you did in last line of #25.
> ”but to whom”. Ruler across the buckles for that one.


Thanks for the rap Julian , I haven't had an English lesson since Selerrat alias etc took me to task . Will try harder..

Regards Bob


----------



## R651400

No point in crying over spilled milk..
Threads like this come and go and no heed is ever taken..
On the subject of annoying adverts...
Download browser "Brave" and view SN via that excellent tool.. 
Au revoir adverts..


----------



## John Jarman

One point that has been missed when blaming owners. The original owner(s) sold the site to this lot and that is why and when the rot set in. 

JJ.


----------



## David Wilcockson

R651400, Is Brave free & are there any other plus points to it.


----------



## DickGraham

The main thing that brought me to this site originally was searching for pics of my old ships in Google and, of course, now we can't find anything and life is too short to sort through half a million pics. However surely it wouldn't be difficult to have all the photos listed alphabetically - I mean there's nothing easier than sorting files in your computer by doing a "sort by name" - surely the site owners could at least do that. Then we could at least jump in to, say, page 2500 and then by smaller and smaller increments until the pic we want appears on the page - just a thought. - In the meantime I'll still come here every morning as I find a dozen or so posts to be adequate for my 'fix'.


----------



## Gijsha

surveychile said:


> I totally agree with each of your words Georgie, this change in SN format has been the most disastrous for all of us, we have lost that exchange of comments always very interesting about our life at sea or about these issues, for that reason I stopped all my uploads of photos to the site, regarding SH also I have stopped posting my photos due to the lack of interest of its members in seeing them and commenting on the ship shown, etc; therefore the only site 100% on our interest is shipspotting.com
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tomi.


I have lost my appetite to post photos to both SN and SH as well. Apart from shipspotting.com there still remains seatheships.org.uk as an alternative, but there too the reaction rate is quite low and mostly coming from always the same members (moderators).
Cheers,
Gijsha


----------



## Stephen J. Card

DickGraham said:


> Then we could at least jump in to, say, page 2500 and then by smaller and smaller increments until the pic we want appears on the page -


The current format of 'square' image is a nuisance. A full image is necessary. Otherwise you are looking at a crop and it take too much time to check what you are looking at. Only 25 on a page and the image is too large. You need smaller images... about 50 on a page. You can made through thousands of images and then it is almost impossible to come back and start all over again. Or... go to the very end and then go backwards. 

SN should have never been sold in the first place! Why not just sell the site to the members... with an annual fee. Even at £1 per member, per year would have raised £105,000!!!!!!!

Stephen


----------



## David Wilcockson

If it aint broke, don`t fix it!


----------



## John Jarman

Stephen, I agree, but I bet they got a lot more than that. Like some, I was already supporting the site with a contribution - £15., and I'd have paid more to get the site we had. No loyalty, we were not even told it had been sold.

JJ.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

John Jarman said:


> Stephen, I agree, but I bet they got a lot more than that. Like some, I was already supporting the site with a contribution - £15., and I'd have paid more to get the site we had. No loyalty, we were not even told it had been sold.
> 
> JJ.



Yes, I did the same. I have even supported the present owners... in order to get the adverts at a minimum.

More than £100 x thousand? The B'stard! 

Stephen


----------



## 8575

Another site worth considering for those disillusioned SN members - Seatheships.org.uk


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Thanks. I am now waiting for confirmation. My new name is 'Glenpark'. I could use 
'Clansman' but that word would probably cause me a problem... not being very 'non PC'!


----------



## mike 555

This post is interesting,do any of you know your way around the site.
When you log in your logo appears on the space bar at the top,next to that are three dots.click on those and you will see the word GALLERY.
Click on that word and the gallery of photos will appear.
Mike


----------



## Farmer John

It is interesting to scan the "recommended Communities" shown alongside the posts. I am sure they are targeted at individuals but I fail to see what reason offers me

Honda TRX ATV forum
Club WRX forum
Volcon ePowersports Forum.

Even the lawn-mower seems loud and a bit silly.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Mike, Yes, you can see them and you have to wade through half million photos to find one that you want. You cannot simply 'search'. Not like in the old days! You can try to find things on Google and you might find some there and might be SN photos, but only a short selection of them. I can bring up my own 'media', but that still does not bring up ship's name etc.
Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

John... I took your suggestion. I went through 'Honda TRX ATV forum'. Brilliant? NO!!!! I's rather look at a million photos of Erie Canal Barges!!!!


----------



## bysteve




----------



## Stephen J. Card

Here is what is all about for the gallery.... TURMOIL and another 499,999 in the Gallery!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

August 1954. Small vessel MILDRED was on fire in the Channel. TURMOIL was despatched to take her in tow. When TURMOIL arrived they found a small French vessel had put on the MILDRED and was trying to claim her as their 'prize'. This was a contract tow. TURMOIL put a line on the stern of MILDRED and took her in tow, with the French vessel still trying to tow. The smoke from the burning MILDRED made the French master give up.


----------



## lakercapt

I too have become somewhat disillusioned and finding my way round is confusing, to say the least. I have been a member fr a long time and maybe it's just me getting old and crotchety but "patience is a virtue found seldom in a woman but never in a man"
Is it "ecdum calas"


----------



## John Rogers

Wish someone would take over SN, I would be happy to pay an enrolment fee plus a yearly fee as long as the changed the format.


----------



## surveychile

John Rogers said:


> Wish someone would take over SN, I would be happy to pay an enrolment fee plus a yearly fee as long as the changed the format.


Me too.


----------



## Coop

Unfortunately I agree in total with all of the previous comments. There has not been a gallery post in engineering for over six months. I feel very isolated, where are all the engineers photos?


----------



## Stephen J. Card

A special one for you. Found this in a box yesterday so decided to scan it. Here are my Senior Officers on board delivery voyage motor tug TARA II (formerly Red Funnels' CALSHOT) Dublin to Burriana, 1991.
At left 2nd Eng Kevin Fitzpatrick, Ch Eng Mike Saunders, Ch Off Lesley Geldoff. Good gang for sure. We 2/E, C/E and I did four delivery voyages between 1988/91. Kevin was the only one with a Mess jacket. Lesley wore the kilt.
Stephen


----------



## spongebob

At least this one thread has struck a cord , we are talking to one another like we've used to .
53 posts in just over 24 hours , where are those stories , my worst storm at sea , replacing a liner at sea, home brew making afloat , that night you know where . Just like old times .

Spongebob


----------



## John Rogers

Great post #25 Bob, those name made the story of Cyril come alive. Where is he now I wonder, I shot and missed him a few times, more likely he is nestled away in the bosom of some large gal. Lucky furry devil.


----------



## George Bis

I wish I knew what we as members knew what could be done to restore this sad situation.
We could form an online committee but to what purpose? We can vent but what follows?


----------



## Stephen J. Card

We wish the previous own had not been so fast to sell us off without even a nod or wink. All that were were told was that the 'graphic' banner on the top was going to be changed. Not a work about anything else. 

I cannot find all of my own gallery photos. 2009 to today is there, but nothing before that 2006 to 2009.


----------



## George Bis

Who does own Shipping Nostalgia? Obviously they are running it as a business I.e. Fund the site with advertising revenue. They have nothing to gain from the members "going adrift" and hopefully this could lead to reforms.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

My take on this is that a company now owns SN. 105,000 members. Advertising shows on site... hoping that the members will buy something, a product or service. Well the advertisers are wasting their money because I don't think a fraction of the membership is watching anything at all.


----------



## rogd

Erm, what advertising? I use a blocker.


----------



## Mad Landsman

At the risk of repeating myself, again: 
Ships Nostalgia was set up originally by people with an interest and knowledge of the subject. 
It did pass though some changes but because it was still in control of the original team, members' wishes were foremost.
Some years ago, I cannot recall and I can't bother to look it up, The original site owner was approached by Canadian company that hosts and runs numerous speciality sites as a money making business. They made him a good offer which he obviously accepted. He retained an active Administrative interest. 
It was under the 'new' owners that the huge Gallery cock-up occurred two or three years ago - This demonstrated to many of us just how much difference there is between 'hands on' and 'Big company' control. 
The current owners, VerticalScope of Toronto, like to have all their sites under a similar software platform. So they changed those still running the 'old' platform to the current one. 
The Current software is called XenForo. It comes as packages and a Media gallery is a bolt on so not part of the forum. 
Other users of XenForo have installed a link on their system to enable gallery searches but for whatever reason VScope have decided not to use this. They even seem oblivious to its existence. 
We have been told that the development team is working on it - Of that I have my doubts. 
The revenue that VScope get from advertisers is likely based largely on the total number of members rather than active members. If it is based on 'clicks' then someone should have noticed a problem by now and tasked someone to deal with it. I have no doubt that the click rate has dropped quite considerably in the last 6 months.


----------



## George Bis

Sad to say it sounds as if SN will be hard aground with not a tug in site before anything useful will be done. I would love to be proved wrong in this matter. Case for Lloyds Open Form!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Me too! 

Looking at some of the other groups under the same owner... cars etc etc. Might well be that is what the success with advertising. Perhaps the SN member are ship owners looking to by cruise ship. Mind, if we wanted we could get some good fine cruise ships for in the £10 million range.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Back about 2008 I posted a photo of Paris Hilton washing a car. Got quite a few of comments. Perhaps this will new photo will entice members to come back to the Gallery. Paris is now in the Navy!


----------



## George Bis

Stephen J. Card said:


> Me too!
> 
> Looking at some of the other groups under the same owner... cars etc etc. Might well be that is what the success with advertising. Perhaps the SN member are ship owners looking to by cruise ship. Mind, if we wanted we could get some good fine cruise ships for in the £10 million range.


If we got hold of a cruise ship we could certainly raise an experienced crew from SN members, our working practices might need a bit of updating though!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

George Bis said:


> If we got hold of a cruise ship we could certainly raise an experienced crew from SN members, our working practices might need a bit of updating though!


I was thinking about Beverage Manager, Entertainment Manager... even better PURSER!!!!! Film Star wages!


----------



## P.Arnold

Following a recent post by Pippin on thread,

Is "Ships Nostalgia" going adrift? 

I note that thread had 119 posts (in 13 days) many of which had comments similar to those being aired on this thread now and that was in
November 20th *2007.*

During those years, there has still been a following.

As a new boy to this forum I find it easy to navigate, but then I don't use the Gallery which seems to be taking the brunt of comments.

If I go to another Forum does that mean I get to repeat my threads and posts as if they are new.

As has been stated, many threads/posts go unanswered, .. why?

I saw one thread Colonel Tom, on the news you couldn't get away from the hero, but on SN there were two responses. On David Attenborough BBC broadcast about the end of the world, very few comments. 

If it is to be a Forum exclusive to ships, then I am sure it will eventually die.


Peter


----------



## John Rogers

Well the site is named Ships Nostalgia.


----------



## pippin

Well spotted!!


----------



## bobs

One is getting quite nostalgic about Ships Nostalgia. "Fings ain't wot they used to be!"


----------



## spongebob

bobs said:


> One is getting quite nostalgic about Ships Nostalgia. "Fings ain't wot they used to be!"


They certainly ain't , as an example of what things used to be like try pitching back into the ,say 2010 era , thousands of posts per day , many threads , the good, the bad The ugly even in stormy weather but lots of nautical based exchange that enlightened the day .
I might sound like a sentimental old sod but I do miss the old ship and those on board .
Take Phil the Chill, member of many posts and many a laugh as well .

Bob


----------



## P.Arnold

pippin said:


> Well spotted!!


I agree,

Then it is the marine fraternity that is not generating new threads/posts.
It could be the remaining membership have exhausted their memories.

What I was trying to say is this subject of non marine content was raised 14 years ago.

Peter


----------



## Tony Drury

I scout over 4 similar websites. I did think this one was the better of the bunch (particularly with regards content of the posts) but seems to have had the guts taken out of it. I dont have the same issue with searching the gallery since I am happy just to pick upon a daily basis but I do think that the numbers of picture posts has dropped away and the 'style' has become a tad souless - mainly newer vessels; dredging back into my cargo stowage knowledge, more homogenous! These may well be of interest to younger members, which is fine, but possibly not so appealling to old dogs. I particulalry like the 'life on board' style pics which I find have more nostalgia and interest.

Thread seem a pasty and the auto censoring is quite frankly ludicrous e.g. the post on MV C u mberland. For pity sake we are roffty tuffty sailors?

Otherwise no big deal quickly scanning for a few minutes a day and then quickly moving on. But if this is all we do then. yep it will surely sink.


----------



## barney b

Remember the Costa cruise ship hitting the rocks,that was some story creating pages and pages of comments. It was a great conversation among knowledgeable seafarers. All lost now.


----------



## barney b

Hi guys,just browsing the gallery and inputted ships name in search community and to my surprise my previous post and messages came up. So if you were on Shell tanker just input name and you might get your old ship coming up. I was surprised.


----------



## Julian Calvin

barney b said:


> Hi guys,just browsing the gallery and inputted ships name in search community and to my surprise my previous post and messages came up. So if you were on Shell tanker just input name and you might get your old ship coming up. I was surprised.


----------



## Julian Calvin

Tried exactly the same but it searched messages/posts but not pics.
I am probably doing something really stupid but where do I input name of vessel and then hit search and come up with pics.
you can tell I haven’t visited the gallery for years.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

This what the complaint is all about.... you cannot search ANY photos.


----------



## Julian Calvin

Apologies. Had thought it was retrieval of ones posted by each individual.
stand corrected.
many tks and puts me even more strongly with all above concerns/complaints.


----------



## Davesdream

Well, I must say this event has sadden me. This trend is ugly at best, this is the second Nautical forum that has been shut down. In memory, "Another has crossed the Bar"

Regards


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale

pippin said:


> The Gospel of Saint John, Chapter 1, verse 23 applies.


*Luke 23:34*


----------



## longstreath

I have a website forum that deals with another subject. It was immensely popular to start and even paid for itself, however since Facebook took over most of the social media world, forums such as mine, and SN are losing custom.


----------



## reefrat

It seems an iron clad rule that "improvements" by the I.T. people make things worse


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

reefrat said:


> It seems an iron clad rule that "improvements" by the I.T. people make things worse


I think those changes were initiated by management, with money in mind.


----------



## genejay2

Stephen J. Card said:


> ."


Hi Stephen:
What is required to get the information stored and made available to all again?
What can we do?


----------



## Mad Landsman

Victor J. Croasdale said:


> *Luke 23:34*


With particular emphasis on the second part so it would seem.


----------



## PassengerChic

Mad Landsman said:


> At the risk of repeating myself, again:
> Ships Nostalgia was set up originally by people with an interest and knowledge of the subject.
> It did pass though some changes but because it was still in control of the original team, members' wishes were foremost.
> Some years ago, I cannot recall and I can't bother to look it up, The original site owner was approached by Canadian company that hosts and runs numerous speciality sites as a money making business. They made him a good offer which he obviously accepted. He retained an active Administrative interest.
> It was under the 'new' owners that the huge Gallery cock-up occurred two or three years ago - This demonstrated to many of us just how much difference there is between 'hands on' and 'Big company' control.
> The current owners, VerticalScope of Toronto, like to have all their sites under a similar software platform. So they changed those still running the 'old' platform to the current one.
> The Current software is called XenForo. It comes as packages and a Media gallery is a bolt on so not part of the forum.
> Other users of XenForo have installed a link on their system to enable gallery searches but for whatever reason VScope have decided not to use this. They even seem oblivious to its existence.
> We have been told that the development team is working on it - Of that I have my doubts.
> The revenue that VScope get from advertisers is likely based largely on the total number of members rather than active members. If it is based on 'clicks' then someone should have noticed a problem by now and tasked someone to deal with it. I have no doubt that the click rate has dropped quite considerably in the last 6 months.


Thank for the very clear and well-written explanation.


----------



## R651400

Perhaps this merits a separate thread but I've only just heard SN's very popular prolific post/member and moderator Art6 sadly crossed the bar last September.
I understand SN management were informed at the time and yet I see no thread or comment anywhere on SN relating to this... ..
If my failing sight is not deceiving me then frankly I'm appalled.


----------



## Mad Landsman

R651400 said:


> Perhaps this merits a separate thread but I've only just heard SN's very popular prolific post/member and moderator Art6 sadly crossed the bar last September.
> I understand SN management were informed at the time and yet I see no thread or comment anywhere on SN relating to this... ..
> If my failing sight is not deceiving me then frankly I'm appalled.


I have now started a thread in obits, as you can see. 
Tony is still listed as a Super Moderator....


----------



## spongebob

Mad Landsman said:


> I have now started a thread in obits, as you can see.
> Tony is still listed as a Super Moderator....


There used o be an Obituary thread and one for members birthdays 

Bob


----------



## hawkey01

Members,

We moderators were aware of Tony's death. His family wished to read his input to SN but requested that his demise was not made public. However I deemed it appropriate that we should have posted an Obit. I requested admin months ago to ask his family if I or one of the other mods could post a suitable Obit. I to date have not had any reply from Admin. So do not think you are alone in not being able to contact or get any help from them. I did post an obit on SH. 

Neville


----------



## Mad Landsman

Apologies if I stepped on anyone's toes Neville


----------



## spongebob

hawkey01 said:


> Members,
> 
> We moderators were aware of Tony's death. His family wished to read his input to SN but requested that his demise was not made public. However I deemed it appropriate that we should have posted an Obit. I requested admin months ago to ask his family if I or one of the other mods could post a suitable Obit. I to date have not had any reply from Admin. So do not think you are alone in not being able to contact or get any help from them. I did post an obit on SH.
> 
> Neville


Neville , if you are still there as a super moderator on Shps Nostalgia surely you are in a position whereby you can contact the ultimate cotrollers of this critically ill site and persuade changes to gallery access and other short comings that might well restore this place to the sociable group that it once was .
It surely confounds us all that nobody is listening 

Spongebob


----------



## hawkey01

Spongebob,

Unfortunately we Mods have no sway on the powers that be. As I said in my post I have not had a reply to what in my view was an important matter. So me passing anything or expecting replies is at this time impossible.

Neville


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Neville,

Thanks. Not what we wanted to hear, but at least we know what we up against.

Stephen


----------



## pippin

Might I suggest to all members that we have a 
seven day boycott 
of making any posts or having any views on SN?

If that doesn't wake the owners up then I doubt anything would!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

All 20 of us!


----------



## John Cassels

Stephen J. Card said:


> All 20 of us!


21 !.


----------



## pippin

Well - I will cut off my nose to spite my face and not post on/look at SN for seven days from 24:00Z tonight!


----------



## Ron Stringer

If they don't notice complaints from members or direct requests from moderators, why would we expect them to react to no posts? Rather like one hand clapping.


----------



## Mad Landsman

pippin said:


> Well - I will cut off my nose to spite my face and not post on/look at SN for seven days from 24:00Z tonight!


You do realise the advertising based system ( even with adblocker) uses 'clicks' to determine visits and usage, even for visitors.
That means you cannot even have a quick look because that would be recorded as a use.


----------



## pippin

Exactly why I will not be having even a quick peek after tonight!

Ron - One hand clapping? I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous!


----------



## linerwise1

Stephen J. Card said:


> The below has been sent to the owners:
> 
> 
> "SN is coming to a very fast END! The Gallery contains 19,256 pages. 24 images per page. That totals to 481,000 photos. HALF A MILLION photos that cannot be even found by searching. HALF A MILLION and almost TWENTY YEARS work from the MEMBERS. Never mind the rest of the site. There are some 105,000 members. Back in the day you could read hundreds or comments every days. Today? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless the GALLERY is opened up again people will continue to loose members. We have been talking about this for MONTHS and we are still not getting any answers. A real mess."





Stephen J. Card said:


> The below has been sent to the owners:
> 
> 
> "SN is coming to a very fast END! The Gallery contains 19,256 pages. 24 images per page. That totals to 481,000 photos. HALF A MILLION photos that cannot be even found by searching. HALF A MILLION and almost TWENTY YEARS work from the MEMBERS. Never mind the rest of the site. There are some 105,000 members. Back in the day you could read hundreds or comments every days. Today? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless the GALLERY is opened up again people will continue to loose members. We have been talking about this for MONTHS and we are still not getting any answers. A real mess."


I absolutely agree with the above comments. Since the last modification this site suffered, I cannot find one ship history, one ship photo, nothing. I've been a paying member for years and suddenly this site has become totally useless to me. If this situation does not change I will have to quit because I'm paying and I get nothing at all inreturn, Absolute zero...
Ships Nostalgia was just about perfect before and then, all of a sudden it has become useless.
Andwe get no feedback about aou complaints. I have written about this to one of the moderators a few months ago, but got no reply at all...
I hope this situation changes and that Ships Nostalgia gets back to serving its members. This way this site is good for nothing...
Linerwise1


----------



## linerwise1

surveychile said:


> I totally agree with each of your words Georgie, this change in SN format has been the most disastrous for all of us, we have lost that exchange of comments always very interesting about our life at sea or about these issues, for that reason I stopped all my uploads of photos to the site, regarding SH also I have stopped posting my photos due to the lack of interest of its members in seeing them and commenting on the ship shown, etc; therefore the only site 100% on our interest is shipspotting.com
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tomi.


I absolutely agree with the comments above. Since the last modification this site suffered, I cannot find one ship history, one ship photo, nothing. I'm a paying member for years and suddenly this site has become totally useless to me. If this situation does not change I will quit because I'm paying for nothing, I get nothin in return...
And our complaintsget no feedback at all. I have written about this to one of the moderators a few months ago, but I got no reply at all...
Ships Nostalgia used to be just about perfect. The new format just killed it.
Best regards!
Linerwise1


----------



## R651400

Suggest you read #94 on the previous page to see the position our Moderators are relative to SN owners...
The answer to all the SN tales of woe is nothing less than a dialogue with Verticalscope the site owners whose contact details are at the bottom of each and every SN page..
If you wish to conduct a private crusade Verticalscope parent company is Torstar (Toronto Star) and both are well docümented on the www..
I've emailed as many contact channels I can find and have not received a single reply..

ps For any Verticalscope management reading...
Had I not used ü umulaut in docümented it would have "come" out as do***ented. !!!!!!
Ships Nostalgia once the seafaring "tour de force" website on the www now a compete farce.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hello Frank,

At the beginning of this thread I explained that my message was not just to the group, the message was sent to the Verticalscope. Perhaps they cannot tread either! 

Stephen


----------



## bobs

Yesterday, in quick succession, I posted the same (high quality, I think) photograph of a perfectly boring car carrier on here and also on SH. At midnight the "hit" score here on SN was 17 (plus a comment with ship details from good old member Bno1). Meanwhile, on SH the score was 2 views. SN is maybe not as dead as some of us might think but if these forking know-nothing (about ships) are-soles who run this site don't get their act together and add a search option to the Gallery, their nice little earner will be well and truly forked-up.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

bobs said:


> Yesterday, in quick succession, I posted the same (high quality, I think) photograph of a perfectly boring car carrier on here and also on SH. At midnight the "hit" score here on SN was 17 (plus a comment with ship details from good old member Bno1). Meanwhile, on SH the score was 2 views. SN is maybe not as dead as some of us might think but if these forking know-nothing (about ships) are-soles who run this site don't get their act together and add a search option to the Gallery, their nice little earner will be well and truly forked-up.


You might want to give it more time for an accurate count, there is a lot of bot activity on just about every web site, crawling through every post, which jacks up post "views". Maybe a month will be enough.


----------



## DxbBob

I would like to read and post to the SN site but find it too difficult to use. Moreover, it has stopped recognizing my member details in the few galleries I had used regularly and it doesn't seem to accept my membership requests when I seek admission to any other galleries. When I attempt to start over again by entirely "re-joining" Ships Nostalgia using a new name and password it bars me because the email address I submit is the same as the previously loaded address. Then there's a bit of an attitude issue: when I still had access (shortly after I first joined) I tried to post photos to the photo gallery/archive but failed. Since the photos concerned a narrative I was posting, for the sake of expedience I added the photos behind the text of the message I was posting. I promptly received advice from the "high table" executive site management telling me I should post photos in the photo archive. I quickly learned that SN membership was not meant to be user friendly and and switched over to a tugboat group on Facebook. Let me add that the revised page formats, banners, the whole "new look" Ships Nostalgia site, was in my opinion a giant step in the wrong direction. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Mad Landsman

bobs said:


> Yesterday, in quick succession, I posted the same (high quality, I think) photograph of a perfectly boring car carrier on here and also on SH. At midnight the "hit" score here on SN was 17 (plus a comment with ship details from good old member Bno1). Meanwhile, on SH the score was 2 views. SN is maybe not as dead as some of us might think but if these forking know-nothing (about ships) are-soles who run this site don't get their act together and add a search option to the Gallery, their nice little earner will be well and truly forked-up.


There are some differences between the sites which may go some way to explaining what is happening.

On SN one only gets a peep-hole thumbnail and it is necessary to open, and tick the viewing figures, in order to see the full picture. Even the picture title needs one to make a positive response and on most tablets there might not be a 'hover' function, so it gets opened to just see the name. 
Add to that the fact that there is much less input to the gallery nowadays so the few that are posted are more likely to be viewed.

On SH, much like the old SN, the thumbnails show the full image and there is a visible title so members can just scan through and pick what they fancy from the currently larger daily input. 

I suspect that Bno1, having input data on SN, might not do the same as Bno2 on SH for the same image. 

Nice clear pic by the way, and if anyone in future wants to view it then they know where they can readily find it.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

TODAY... THURSDAY 26 AUGUST 2021

SN HAS BEEN HAS BEEN VACCINATED AND THE SEARCH IS UP AND WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stephen


----------



## canadian

Stephen J. Card said:


> The below has been sent to the owners:
> 
> 
> "SN is coming to a very fast END! The Gallery contains 19,256 pages. 24 images per page. That totals to 481,000 photos. HALF A MILLION photos that cannot be even found by searching. HALF A MILLION and almost TWENTY YEARS work from the MEMBERS. Never mind the rest of the site. There are some 105,000 members. Back in the day you could read hundreds or comments every days. Today? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless the GALLERY is opened up again people will continue to loose members. We have been talking about this for MONTHS and we are still not getting any answers. A real mess."


make sure you are logged on,/ there are three dots alongside your avatar tap this/ tap gallery,/ on the left tap small diamond on filters,/ in show only owned by,/ enter your log in name./ below that tap blue filter your photos should load it works for me. C.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

canadian said:


> make sure you are logged on,/ there are three dots alongside your avatar tap this/ tap gallery,/ on the left tap small diamond on filters,/ in show only owned by,/ enter your log in name./ below that tap blue filter your photos should load it works for me. C.


You are reading a post that was sent almost three weeks ago,

In the end, you must have a very simple SEARCH gallery for photos.... EASILY.

In the past you could easily type in a ship's name etc. When you find what you want... EASILY, you could download a copy. Unfortuantely that is not the case any more. The SEARCH is up and working. Good start for sure.

Stephen


----------



## DLongly

Stephen J. Card said:


> You are reading a post that was sent almost three weeks ago,
> 
> In the end, you must have a very simple SEARCH gallery for photos.... EASILY.
> 
> In the past you could easily type in a ship's name etc. When you find what you want... EASILY, you could download a copy. Unfortuantely that is not the case any more. The SEARCH is up and working. Good start for sure.
> 
> Stephen


This site seems to be going from bad to worse. I had difficulty getting on the site today and when I did I discovered when I tried to look at my gallery a message came up saying "DLongly has not posted any media yet." This despite the fact that at the same time the page showed that I had over 7,500 photos on the site! As a result I was unable to access any of my photographs. What is going on!!!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Checked for my own. Likewise, the notice re 'not posted any media yet'. It was working a couple of weeks ago.

Stephen


----------



## Harry Nicholson

Stephen J. Card said:


> Checked for my own. Likewise, the notice re 'not posted any media yet'. It was working a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Stephen


My gallery shows the same message. What a shame, this was once a vibrant site.


----------



## Gijsha

Same here.


----------



## David Wilcockson

I can view 3 out of several hundred posted! Idiots in charge. There was a period yesterday when the site was down for an update!!!


----------



## Mad Landsman

If you look then you find that you have several pages stating the same thing. The pages are still there, just blank.
A media search, which is now possible, will bring up your pictures. So they have not gone. 
Just another (male bird) up.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

Same for me.
Gone, again, but not forgotten.


----------



## David Wilcockson

Can`t even access the gallery this morning, we`re doomed!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

David Wilcockson said:


> Can`t even access the gallery this morning, we`re doomed!


It is working now. Depends on how you desribe the word 'working'!!!!


----------



## bobs

I know my 3,000-odd pics are still on the site somewhere but it tells me I have not posted any media yet.
Farking useless the site is now. I shall be transferring my photos to SH (as and when I can find them on here). Goodbye forever!!


----------



## Irvingman

bobs said:


> I know my 3,000-odd pics are still on the site somewhere but it tells me I have not posted any media yet.
> Farking useless the site is now. I shall be transferring my photos to SH (as and when I can find them on here). Goodbye forever!!


Even the links to my photos embedded in some of my posts don't take me to my photos in the gallery! They just return to the most recent page of the gallery


----------



## David Wilcockson

It would appear no body is posting photos at present, which given the trouble of ever seeing them again is not surprising.


----------



## jmcg

Not only posting/uploading pictures/photographs but posting in general. It is a slow and painful demise of what was once a stellar site for us .

BW

J


----------



## reefrat

What a mess, many happy hours on the now desolate site, Stan and co must be looking down in despair


----------



## Julian Calvin

Can only agree with all above.
still log in a few times a week in the desperate hope that site may improve but no luck.
As has been said previously, there were so many characters contributing who were familiar to most of us.
It was such a pleasure catching up with latest news/stories but, alas, no more.


----------



## 760J9

I joined SN 14 years ago. Didn't realise till this morning that the site has been recklessly sabotaged, scuttled. it is a great shame that this once outstanding site, made outstanding by the countless people who freely shared their photographs, experiences and questions has been utterly ruined. when I first read some of the complaints, i thought it was just a few disgruntled retainers sounding off. This morning, however, i wanted to look fo a ship only to find that I cannot . If anyone knows of a way I can remove all of my contributions, please tell me how.
*TO THOSE THAT HAVE RUINED THIS ONCE OUTSTANDING SITE, AND HAVE CLOSED YOUR EYES AND EARS TO THE OBJECTIONS OF NUMEROUS OUTSTANDING CONTRIBUTORS*, you should be utterly ashamed of the way you have abused the thousands of totally decent contributors and are abusing us still by using our contributions When A ship came intoi port and was tied up, we used the abbreviation "FWE" ( Finished with Engines) to formally end the voyage and record the time when the engine room stood down. I am FWE as far as SN is concerned. so I should say FWSN. Many thanks to the contributors who have, over 14 years, have given me so much pleasure, taught me so much, and often have fascinated me with their knowledge and experiences. I hope be reunited with some of you again on "shipping history."
ships nostalgia is now on the seabed, beginning its long decomposition. what an enormous shame


----------



## Julian Calvin

Afraid I am yet another one giving up on the site.
Whilst not a regular poster, I thoroughly enjoyed the site and characters onboard.
Would log in daily.
Once format changed, found it no more user friendly and nearly impossible to navigate.
Such a shame that the present owners have totally ignored the protests and requests from long term members.
Now just visit occasionally in the (forlorn) hope that things may have changed.
Cannot understand why the new owners have completely ignored the protests from members.
Numbers must have fallen dramatically.

Farewell to what used to be a great site.


----------



## Steve

shippinghistory.com


----------



## John Jarman

Also not a site as good as the original SN........IMO.

JJ.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

John Jarman said:


> Also not a site as good as the original SN........IMO.
> 
> JJ.


Hi John think you are right I've only been here a short while but not an awful lot of banter 😉tony


----------



## P.Arnold

The problem, if it is one, is that when a story or topic is discussed, that story from that one contributor may not be told again. Going to another site just means that that contributor can now tell their story again. If ‘new’ blood joins SN they will not or very rarely go back into the history of particular threads, therefore many a good story is missed.
I have just posted a ‘new’ comment which I first posted in 2015, because anyone joining SN now or recently would not have seen it.
Solution?... maybe regenerate threads from years ago, after all that is what you will do when you go to a new forum


----------



## Harry Nicholson

P.Arnold said:


> The problem, if it is one, is that when a story or topic is discussed, that story from that one contributor may not be told again. Going to another site just means that that contributor can now tell their story again. If ‘new’ blood joins SN they will not or very rarely go back into the history of particular threads, therefore many a good story is missed.
> I have just posted a ‘new’ comment which I first posted in 2015, because anyone joining SN now or recently would not have seen it.
> Solution?... maybe regenerate threads from years ago, after all that is what you will do when you go to a new forum


Good idea, P.Arnold. There are treasures buried deep in this site's past. Sad though, many of the posters have long gone to the Isles of the Blest and cannot unearth their old writings.
I'll look to uncover one of mine, while I'm still able.


----------



## willincity

For goodness sake, give your head a shake and stop moaning!
The site is what you make it, yesteryear has gone today and tomorrow are in the hands of the forum members, I have been here since Lord knows when and there were some real "Trolls" in here 10/15 years ago, then there were those who thought they had a licence to poo on anyone they chose and drove them off the platform.
Get on with what there is, there are still sufficient members to bring sparkle on to the SN forum so get on with it!
If its not for you then that's fine au revoir and bon voyage .


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

willincity said:


> For goodness sake, give your head a shake and stop moaning!
> The site is what you make it, yesteryear has gone today and tomorrow are in the hands of the forum members, I have been here since Lord knows when and there were some real "Trolls" in here 10/15 years ago, then there were those who thought they had a licence to poo on anyone they chose and drove them off the platform.
> Get on with what there is, there are still sufficient members to bring sparkle on to the SN forum so get on with it!
> If its not for you then that's fine au revoir and bon voyage .


Agree with you 💯


----------



## rogd

willincity said:


> For goodness sake, give your head a shake and stop moaning!
> The site is what you make it, yesteryear has gone today and tomorrow are in the hands of the forum members, I have been here since Lord knows when and there were some real "Trolls" in here 10/15 years ago, then there were those who thought they had a licence to poo on anyone they chose and drove them off the platform.
> Get on with what there is, there are still sufficient members to bring sparkle on to the SN forum so get on with it!
> If its not for you then that's fine au revoir and bon voyage .


Along with Tony I agree 100 per cent.
We are all getting older,and many of the original members are, God bless 'em, no longer with us.
I am not a prolific poster but I enjoy the crack.
To talk it down is just self defeating.
Roger.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

rogd said:


> Along with Tony I agree 100 per cent.
> We are all getting older,and many of the original members are, God bless 'em, no longer with us.
> I am not a prolific poster but I enjoy the crack.
> To talk it down is just self defeating.
> Roger.


Roger we have to keep going I've just turned 69 in January had bowel cancer test and ok had lung cancer test and ok unfortunately my little dog of 17 years is riddled with cancer no hope for him but getting back to the subject we have to share our memories for prosperity so our younger members can relate to I've only been a member for a few months but met so many old and new friends raymon and taffe65 Chris I've had some good post and some bad tough **** just keep trying there must be loads that you can remember 😢 tony


----------



## lakercapt

willincity said:


> For goodness sake, give your head a shake and stop moaning!
> The site is what you make it, yesteryear has gone today and tomorrow are in the hands of the forum members, I have been here since Lord knows when and there were some real "Trolls" in here 10/15 years ago, then there were those who thought they had a licence to poo on anyone they chose and drove them off the platform.
> Get on with what there is, there are still sufficient members to bring sparkle on to the SN forum so get on with it!
> If its not for you then that's fine au revoir and bon voyage .


----------



## lakercapt

I have been a member of this site for a long time 2005 is when I joined. Many a post I have made in this time and many members have gone to fiddlers green. You only get out of it what you are prepared to invest. I wish I could remember all the posts I made and wish I had not but that's life. Still enjoy visiting here but enjoy other nautical sites too.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hmmm. This is the problem. The messages being sent are 'blank pages'!!!!!!

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Stephen J. Card said:


> Hmmm. This is the problem. The messages being sent are 'blank pages'!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen



 It has arrive must be the severe Nor'easter!

Stephen


----------



## taffe65

Stephen J. Card said:


> It has arrive must be the severe Nor'easter!
> 
> Stephen


Certainly been bit windy in UK last 2 days.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Last week was wet and gales. Today is partly cloudy and calm... a bit coo; 17C. No snow in Bermuda... ever! The lowest temperature ever recorded in Bermuda was 43.6 degrees Fahrenheit on February 27, 1950. Before my time!


----------



## taffe65

Stephen J. Card said:


> Last week was wet and gales. Today is partly cloudy and calm... a bit coo; 17C. No snow in Bermuda... ever! The lowest temperature ever recorded in Bermuda was 43.6 degrees Fahrenheit on February 27, 1950. Before my time!


Steve do the coppers change their shorts for winter "strides" when the weather gets slightly chilly, just asking.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

taffe65 said:


> Steve do the coppers change their shorts for winter "strides" when the weather gets slightly chilly, just asking.


Nope. Wimps around today. I am shorts all year round. Heavy jacket when on the bike, but still shorts. If you caught in rain the shorts are easy to dry. Longs are a nuisance. Shoes in the compartment and go for it.

OK Copper uniform, Just in the newspapers this morning. We are going to new kit, same as in the UK, but with a couple of modifications. I'm sure the shirts will be back by spring. Just a couple days ago I spoke to a copper I know, typical 7ft tall type. I said, "Caught any perps lately?" "Yep!"


----------



## taffe65

Stephen J. Card said:


> Nope. Wimps around today. I am shorts all year round. Heavy jacket when on the bike, but still shorts. If you caught in rain the shorts are easy to dry. Longs are a nuisance. Shoes in the compartment and go for it.
> 
> OK Copper uniform, Just in the newspapers this morning. We are going to new kit, same as in the UK, but with a couple of modifications. I'm sure the shirts will be back by spring. Just a couple days ago I spoke to a copper I know, typical 7ft tall type. I said, "Caught any perps lately?" "Yep!"


----------



## taffe65

Stephen J. Card said:


> Nope. Wimps around today. I am shorts all year round. Heavy jacket when on the bike, but still shorts. If you caught in rain the shorts are easy to dry. Longs are a nuisance. Shoes in the compartment and go for it.
> 
> OK Copper uniform, Just in the newspapers this morning. We are going to new kit, same as in the UK, but with a couple of modifications. I'm sure the shirts will be back by spring. Just a couple days ago I spoke to a copper I know, typical 7ft tall type. I said, "Caught any perps lately?" "Yep!"


What they nabbing them for? "Budgie smugglers too revealing " 🤣 🥒🔎


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Well, I got caught for stealing a scooter! The swines! This was two years ago. Siren went off, right behind me. I slowed to let them pass. Siren again. I went slower and they stayed behind me. Siren went and then swerved in front of me. They asked me the license number. I have no idea. I had to look at the back. Asked whose bike it was. Mine! He said, "This bike is listed as stolen." I thought a moment. "Ah! The bike was stolen in 2015, but it was found two days later." The bike was still on the list. The copper said, "I didn't really think you looked like you would steal a bike." A bit of a laugh. I said, "Can I take a 'selfie'?" "NO!" My last conviction was summer 1969. 30mph om 20mph zone. Fined $30. That was a lot of money back then! Since then? I do not speed!


----------



## lakercapt

We have in Rural Ontario been having a cool spell. Got to -28C the other evening and that is rather chilly. Not as cold as our poor Wille though.
He's dead poor bugger!!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Just took this one at Ely's Harbour, 32 15N 64 30W North Atlantic 1700 hrs. 31 Jan. 2022. No need to put another log on the fire.


----------



## Stephen J. Card




----------



## willincity

there you go, 15 post's on this thread alone within a few hours, and Mr S J Card took the time to place the above photograph into the discussion, which incidentally is commendable. 
Like hell its:
*THE END OF SHIPS NOSTALGIA*


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I wonder about posting images into 'postings'. Sometimes it is relevant with the text. Otherwise, in the Gallery.
OK. How about we do 'illustrated discussion'? Text with images. Might get a lift.
Stephen


----------



## Cranky

The site is not what it used to be, I agree, but we can still chew the fat and reminisce of days gone by.


----------



## Ron Stringer

There may be members who have an endless list of interesting experiences to describe on this site but if so, I'm not one of them. I've been a member for many years and over time have posted stories about my experiences at sea and elsewhere. Retired life, particularly when isolating during a pandemic, does not generate much in the shape of exciting or interesting tales to relate 
So when bemoaning the lack of input from members, do bear in mind that people like me can not continually provide stuff of interest to new members - we've already posted what we have on SN - 10, 15 or more years ago. Are we to continually be re-posting that old stuff?


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Ron, 

Reposting? I don't think that is necessary unless someone wants to. It is a free world... as long as it lasts! 

There are some 100.000 members. Where the heck are they? 

Stephen


----------



## jmcg

A large proportion of them are dead or banned. S/N does not not delete the deceased as I understand it .

BW
J


----------



## willincity

Ron Stringer said:


> There may be members who have an endless list of interesting experiences to describe on this site but if so, I'm not one of them. I've been a member for many years and over time have posted stories about my experiences at sea and elsewhere. Retired life, particularly when isolating during a pandemic, does not generate much in the shape of exciting or interesting tales to relate
> So when bemoaning the lack of input from members, do bear in mind that people like me can not continually provide stuff of interest to new members - we've already posted what we have on SN - 10, 15 or more years ago. Are we to continually be re-posting that old stuff?


I don't think that was suggested, nor is there need to regurgitate what's already on show ................... each to their own as they say.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

jmcg said:


> A large proportion of them are dead or banned. S/N does not not delete the deceased as I understand it .
> 
> BW
> J


If anyone who is deceased and comes back, please indicate your status.


----------



## taffe65

Stephen J. Card said:


> View attachment 690388


Is that some Bermudian sea creature in the water in the lower left-hand corner of the photo?


----------



## Stephen J. Card

taffe65 said:


> Is that some Bermudian sea creature in the water in the lower left-hand corner of the photo?


Strange thing. It is a buoy. Usually afloat, not always. No boat attached in this case.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

At Somerset Bridge. World's smallest drawbridge. 18 inches width. Enough to get a mast through. If you stop the traffic for time for a boat to get through they would definitely not happy!


----------



## jmcg

Stephen J. Card said:


> If anyone who is deceased and comes back, please indicate your status.


I'm alive, never died and never been banned or otherwise sanctioned by SN admin.

Hope this helps.

BW
J


----------



## lakercapt

Bet Bill Daves wished he could say that


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hopefully people in the future will find SN archive and realise the worth of the memories. Priceless!


----------



## P.Arnold

Sorry Chaps, I apologise in advance

As Stephen and others have mentioned, the archives are full of memories.

Harry Nicholson has re posted an archive of his under thread 'Lost Ships' first posted in 2005, 3 days ago.
I see there have been 100 'looks' to date but only one comment.
Poems such as this and subject, would have attracted more responses in the past. 

If a newbie enters a thread which has been posted of a similar topic before, I am sure it would cause no offence if members of the original post were to make reference to that post.
As it has been suggested the pot or pool of 'interest' could be getting exhausted.
Trips that lasted 6 months and more, but not now
Turn rounds measured in days and not hours, but not now
Working practices no longer in existence.

I could start several threads which would be related to ships/shipping companies. Do I shoe horn them into the sub forums of shipping companies, in which case it might not be of interest to those who had not sailed with that company, or do I post all in Mess Deck.

I enjoy the chit chat on SN, find it easy to get around for what I want, ie NEW and watch for Alerts. A bit like a washing machine with 24 functions, but I only use 3 and one of them is the ON/OFF, slight digression.

As I have mentioned before, when we socialise with family and mates, I am sure we have repeated ourselves on many occasion. 😴😴

Sorry, head going below the parapet.

Peter


----------



## 411353

jmcg said:


> A large proportion of them are dead or banned. S/N does not not delete the deceased as I understand it .
> 
> BW
> J


What about those "about to decease" ? or just in imminent danger thereof ?🚑


----------



## Stephen J. Card

ex-Master of GUEP said:


> What about those "about to decease" ? or just in imminent danger thereof ?🚑#


PLEASE LET US HAVE YOUR INTENTED FORWARDING ADDRESS. 'GPO' will direct your mail later!

Stephen


----------



## 411353

Stephen J. Card said:


> PLEASE LET US HAVE YOUR INTENTED FORWARDING ADDRESS. 'GPO' will direct your mail later!
> 
> Stephen


 Will do, just as soon as I know . I have some doubts at this time 
It will be different to J.C.'s - that's for sure
Still keeping my fingers crossed though.
Cheers for now.
Jerry


----------



## R651400

Let's be absolutely clear on the value SN is to nautical researchers and this is not the first time I've noticed..
My last post was welcoming newcomer Sparksman on the Say Hello thread who mentioned his first ship mv Port Auckland..
I remarked on sister-ship mv Port Melbourne having a very long career from Port Line 55/72 sold on then converted to cruise ship and still going strong in 2002..
My facts were from memory having read an article in Ships Monthly on this almost unique ship longevity..
Wasn't completely sure what the SM article gave as her first name after being sold to the Greeks but thought it was Danae.
Googled mv Port Melbourne Danae and guess who came up with the first hit and full information?
_SHIPS__ NOSTALGIA !!_


----------



## Stephen J. Card

R651400 said:


> Let's be absolutely clear on the value SN is to nautical researchers and this is not the first time I've noticed..
> My last post was welcoming newcomer Sparksman on the Hello thread who mentioned his first ship mv Port Auckland..
> I remarked on sister-ship mv Port Melbourne having a very long career from Port Line 55/72 sold on then converted to cruise ship and still going strong in 2002..
> My facts were from memory having read an article in Ships Monthly on this almost unique ship longevity..
> Wasn't completely sure what the SM article gave as her first name after being sold to the Greeks but thought it was Danae.
> Googled mv Port Melbourne Danae and guess who came up with the first hit and full information?
> _SHIPS__ NOSTALGIA !!_



DAPHNE! Former Port Sydney.
Made a cruise in her 1984. Costa Crocierie. Frist cruise to give me food poisoning! Not that bad though. I survived!
Stephen


----------



## 411353

R651400 said:


> Let's be absolutely clear on the value SN is to nautical researchers and this is not the first time I've noticed..
> My last post was welcoming newcomer Sparksman on the Say Hello thread who mentioned his first ship mv Port Auckland..
> I remarked on sister-ship mv Port Melbourne having a very long career from Port Line 55/72 sold on then converted to cruise ship and still going strong in 2002..
> My facts were from memory having read an article in Ships Monthly on this almost unique ship longevity..
> Wasn't completely sure what the SM article gave as her first name after being sold to the Greeks but thought it was Danae.
> Googled mv Port Melbourne Danae and guess who came up with the first hit and full information?
> _SHIPS__ NOSTALGIA !!_


That's becoming my opinion as well. Not only valuable to ship researchers, but "communications " researchers also. I just received some amazing info from one of them - just awesome in fact.
Jerry


----------



## R651400

Welcome aboard Jerry and yes there are still some SN "Owd Hands " aboard to belay any negativity about this unique site....
Taking the Americanised and not Nautical version of the expression ....
SN does not suck and never will do but it certainly has deteriorated in recent times since under new owenership and in their infinite "wisdom" changed a perfectly good SN format (vBulletin) to this present one (Xen) and my main bone of contention it 's more conducive to the faecebook fraternity than worldly Merchant Mariners and their ilk..
No end of pleading to our new owners Verticalscope for a reversion to our original vBuilletin format has been acknowledged so we're unfortunately stuck with this lot.


----------



## 411353

R651400 said:


> Welcome aboard Jerry and yes there are still some SN "Owd Hands " aboard to belay any negativity about this unique site....
> Taking the Americanised and not Nautical version of the expression ....
> SN does not suck and never will do but it certainly has deteriorated in recent times since under new owenership and in their infinite "wisdom" changed a perfectly good SN format (vBulletin) to this present one (Xen) and my main bone of contention it 's more conducive to the faecebook fraternity than worldly Merchant Mariners and their ilk..
> No end of pleading to our new owners Verticalscope for a reversion to our original vBuilletin format has been acknowledged so we're unfortunately stuck with this lot.


Well thanks for that. Sorry I have not noticed it (your post) before this. Not sure how I could have missed it - but clearly I did.
I'm afraid I really don't know anything about vBulletin nor Xen. Those things are far beyond my understandings, but I am just wondering if the modern day impositions on IT specialists by various governments across the international spectrum, are the real reason behind what are clearly most unpopular changes to S.N. 
Anyhow thanks again for your welcoming remarks - much appreciated at this end.
Cheers for now.


----------



## R651400

No worries on missing my post.. 
We're all accused of same from time to time..


----------

